# Pregnant guppy not giving birth



## chromiskid

So yes, my guppy is pregnant and she hasnt given birth yet. I noticed her getting big on December 11, 2008 and it is now January 21, 2009. I read that the gestation period is 28 day and its been 41 days!!!! Can someone please explain whats going on????

Thanks in Advance,
<Annie3


----------



## Tyyrlym

I'd venture a guess that either your guppy didn't get preggers when you think she did or she's just a stocky little girl. In other words she's just a bit on the chubby side. If she really is pregnant she'll give birth when its time, just be patient.


----------



## chromiskid

I'm pretty sure she's prego.
Before









Now









:-?


----------



## iamntbatman

Looks pregnant to me. The "standard" gestation period is 28 days, but several things can have an effect on this. The water temperature (cooler temps = longer gestation), the fish's stress levels, if this is her first pregnancy, etc. Guppies can sometimes hold fry for several months before giving birth if several of these factors come into play.


----------



## KrisRogers

I'm having a similar problem with 3 of my preggo guppies. they where alrdy starting to get big when i got them on Jan 3rd and bellies have been squared off for about a week. 2 of them look like they are going to pop. My water perameters are all good besides im haveing a really low nitrate lvl. Could that be slowing up the births? I'll try and get a picture of one of them.


----------



## Guber

Ok I'm getting a tank soon, and this is one thing I'm worried about. What are you supposed to do when/if they lay eggs or have babies? I don't have any extra tanks due to lack of space, and I know that wont be good to have a ton of little fish darting around.


----------



## FishGirl

Guppies will have live babies. Many will be eaten by the bigger fish soon after being born. If you provide places for the babies to hide (lots of plants) some will survive.


----------

